# Is my little sister a total @!#$%^&*!!!?



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2007)

I am SO PISSED with my little sister right now!

i was playing the same tetris game for a while on my phone, and i got pretty good at it.
it was tetris mania on nokia power .com by ea
my previous high score was 90k, which got me up to level 17.
in this game i was on 800K and i was still going!!!!(the speed stops increasing after lvl 20) on LVL 35!!!!!!!!!
WHAT DOES MY SISTER DO YOU ASK????

SHE TAKES MY PHONE WHILE IM CHARGING IT, PUTS ON THE GAME, AND INSTEAD OF CONTINUEING MY GAME, SHE STARTS ANOTHER GAME, ENSURING THAT MY HIGSCORE ISNT EVEN RECORDED

WTFWTFWTFWTFWTFWTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















10 TIMES MY PREVIOUS HIGHSCORE AND ITS AS IF IT NEVER HAPPENED
7 HOURS(theres a timer in the pause screen) WASTED

what do you suggest i do to get her back?


----------



## cubin' (Aug 6, 2007)

is ur sister teh hot?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2007)

shes 12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



perv


----------



## cubin' (Aug 6, 2007)

hrmm bit too young then. I'd wait a few years to be safe.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2007)

Dude



WTF




did you look at the olsen twins on full house thinking "yeeeeeeah, just a few more years baby, just a few more years...."


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 6, 2007)

Hehe, I thought this was going to be a thread by iTech but it seems not... And that sucks... But remember kids, two wrongs don't make a right...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 6, 2007)

12, and she was out of her cage?


----------



## cubin' (Aug 6, 2007)

lolz i loves the olsen twinz


but in all seriousness.. I'm sorry for your loss i know how it feels to lose a high score.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2007)

its a legal obligation of parents to let them out at 11
but my parents try to intimidate her back into the cage so shell say shes in there out of her own free will.
suffice to say that seeing as she pulls this crap, its not working well...

i think i might *accidentally* drop some acid...
you never know with these kind of things do you...


----------



## Strider (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd say: live with it, prove you're older.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2007)

strider, your absolutly right.

ill make my little brother do it


----------



## cubin' (Aug 6, 2007)

is ur little brother teh hot?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 6, 2007)

your wet dreams most likely involve makauly culkin(is that how you spell his name?Who the fuck is called makauly anyways?)


OMFG MICHEAL JACKSON IS CUBIN'!!!!!!!!11
OMFG CALL iTECH!!!
HES GOT TIES TO TEH FEDS!!


----------



## cubin' (Aug 6, 2007)

you found me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*runs*

and i've never had a wet dream before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




true story


----------



## OSW (Aug 6, 2007)

it's not really appropriate, but it's not unusual. especially if you take care of yourself


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 6, 2007)

As soon as I clicked onto this thread, I expected those...posts... above me to happen.

As for your Tetris: tough luck, next time play Tetris DS.


----------



## ZzzZilla (Aug 6, 2007)

The absolute worst thing I can think of for you as revenge would be to erase all her cell phone and internet contacts.

But then, that's only if you don't buy into all the "mature, older brother who knows better" schtick.


----------



## JPH (Aug 6, 2007)

Geez, It's just Tetris - Though I've got to 999 in Tetris DS. Good stuff.

I'm 14, is you sister teh hot?


----------



## rashef (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> I am SO PISSED with my little sister right now!
> 
> i was playing the same tetris game for a while on my phone, and i got pretty good at it.
> it was tetris mania on nokia power .com by ea
> ...


1 - stop playing tetris
2 - revenge would make you just like your sister
3 - seriously... what the ack?!


----------



## amptor (Aug 6, 2007)

A girl at my college took my tetris keychain and wiped out my high score.  I was a little bit irritated about it but not very much, I figured I could just make another high score one day.  I miss the girl more than the score.  She wasn't even very pretty and she smoked, but she was really nice.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> Geez, It's just Tetris - Though I've got to 999 in Tetris DS. Good stuff.
> 
> I'm 14, is you sister teh hot?


Yeah, I'm also 14, is your brother teh hot?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Aug 6, 2007)

only one thing left to do 


murder / suicide


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 6, 2007)

The next thing I'm going to hear is going to be like: Mummy mummy, my little sister took my tetris game!
FFS people, I just lost my DS with all my hiscores, my 1gb cf card, my m3 cf and £70 and I'm not making useless topics about it.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 6, 2007)

lol, it's fucking Tetris. 

I mean, as long as you have the memory that you got that far and accomplished something(?), you'll be alright.

However, _there is_ the possibility that someone will put a gun to your head and shout *"Show me your god-damn Cell-Phone-Tetris high score of 800k or I blow your fucking head off!!!"* Then, okay, you can be mad at your sister after you die.


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> Geez, It's just Tetris - Though I've got to 999 in Tetris DS. Good stuff.















 call me a showoff if you must!!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 6, 2007)

Bah you know you don't want to do the right thing, things have to be even.

My advice as it's only superficially mentally traumatizing would be to find her diary and stealthfully whip it out over the dinner table and read a random juicy page for the group.

When they're done being shocked, just remind her that phone isn't hers to be touching as it's private, like this book.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 6, 2007)

Why don't you just take her most precious belonging and break it in two?
Or you could burn her bedroom.


----------



## JPH (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, It's just Tetris - Though I've got to 999 in Tetris DS. Good stuff.
> ...



You looks like a worthy opponent. You play Wi-fi?


----------



## yus786 (Aug 6, 2007)

take a shit in her tea

nah leave her be, if youve got an older brother youl realise that youve done bad things to him or his stuff loads of times and hes punished ya accordingly lol

so jus tell her off, which i suspect ya already have but keep calm

i was expecting an itech type thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yus786


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> ...



ha, im prettty slow... this took me a few hours to do... Play, put it down for a while, play....  this was a while back, and i havent played in a loonggg time


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, It's just Tetris - Though I've got to 999 in Tetris DS. Good stuff.
> ...








GAY?


----------



## pasc (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmm... yeah... I guess it would be the best to do tetris away and go outside playing a lil bit of soccer, or ? Come on, it can't be that bad outside...

Wait...

You know what that is.. O-U-T-S-I-D-E ???

Do you ???

A lil bit of fresh air and you'll be fine again, trust me about this.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> ...


ARE YOU TEH HOT??

no im not lol


----------



## amptor (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, It's just Tetris - Though I've got to 999 in Tetris DS. Good stuff.
> ...



that is elite.


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> ...



That is easy


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> shes 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey hey!! im 13!


----------



## Lufagathrath (Aug 7, 2007)

Give me a sign as to how Evil you are willing to be , then i may help you

1 - 10    
one meaning your gonna be a push over and do nothing
Ten borders being given the death sentence in a country were such a punishment is illegal.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> is ur sister teh hot?


L O fucking L


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 7, 2007)

anyway, if everyone is done with their "is she teh hot?" shinanigans...

if my brother deleted or restarted any important save file on my ds/console system, i would simply kick his ass until he doesint do it again...


i remember once he deleted my pokemon silver save a couple years ago... and i kicked him like 30 times in the ribs...
yup, im a hardcore gamer... a very very hardcore gamer...


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 7, 2007)

i get what you guys are saying, its just...ITS TETRIS

im addicted to teh falling blocks

and btw, 999 lines is nothing, for my phone game every lvl adds 5 to the goal and you start off with 5
so : lvl1:5 lvl2:10

i got to level 35!!!
if you were to work that out....it would come...i dunno
you work it out, i cant be arsed to work that out and i chose mechanics as my maths option...i guess stats is good for something

well i know its over 3000 lines..


anyways, i get that stuff alot with my little brothers deleting my save files on my games, but never my sister. i beat the crap out of them and now they flinch whenever i make a sudden movement....i know, I rule

anyways my sister went one step further and invaded my privacy by touching my phone and then deleted my highscore on one of my fav games..also, my parents are quite protective of my sister. its a cultural thing.

heck, my dad even quit smoking cause my little lister was born....says a lot about theyr love for me huh....

i am quite spiteful to her, but i can never go too far, which sucks
i got pissed at her for breaking the airconditioning unit in our room so i went into her room and took everything thats hers(clothes, stuff, even the fucking matrass) and piled it out of the window into the backyard 

suffice it to say i cant sit properly anymore, and i flinch whenever my dad looks at me.
ive also developed a sixth sense for whenever my dad is angry with me...

i guess my best bet would be emotional payback


----------



## zombielove (Aug 7, 2007)

Just be a nice big brother and forgive her....

.... Then when you have her trust, you play a game with her. You make a treasure map. Walk 10 paces from the back fence etc. then get her to dig where X marks teh spot. Only instead of treasure, you have buried a poo. It is teh poo of doom. She will dig and dig, but by the time she has realised there is no treasure, her hands are covered in poo.

She will have the poo-hands of doom!!!

.... but seriously though. She started a new game on tetris. Did she even know you had an important game in progress? I don't think she was doing to be mean or anything, do you? She's a little sister dude, she wouldn't be doing a very good job if she wasn't causing some kind of trouble for you. Just give her a down to back heavy kick, then spam the hadokens.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 7, 2007)

*Give her candy, you heartless Bitch.

jk, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No I'm fucking not. WHERE ARE THE DAMN TWIZZLERS?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> shes 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well you should also try  just teaching her not to do stuff like dat.. but also.. 

STUFF A COOKIE DOWN HER THROAT!!!!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > shes 12
> ...



sry for double post but i had to post this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















mixed emotions right there, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahhahah


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 7, 2007)

Well then I'd suggest my diary read in front of a group post if you're going for emotional damage.  If they get mad at you for yanking the diary, then you can say she went into your stuff, took your phone without asking and used it, among erasing settings(don't say tetris score) from your phone.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 7, 2007)

You probably know it's not a big deal. I'm pretty sure you guys will respect each other more in a decade.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> is ur little brother teh hot?


I knew I would see some posts like this. This wouldn't be the Internet without people like this guy.

Back on topic.
That IS too bad man, really!
But then again, I remember being a jurk with MY little sister, I even hit her once (I was 19 or 20), and the feeling hurts so much, I really regret that day.
A while ago, and before moving here to the US I left her my DS so she can play, I even got her a Flash Cart =)

I miss my little sis. She is 15 now.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> She is 15 now.



You honestly can't say you didn't see _this_ one coming: 

... 


ahem. 




*Is she teh hot?* 

Nudge nudge, wink wink.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 7, 2007)

BURN HER BARBIES.


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> BURN HER BARBIES.



At first I thought you said: 
"Burn her Babies"


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BURN HER BARBIES.
> ...



Same here. I was like, WTF??


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 7 2007 said:
> ...


From you my Croatian friend, that is a flattering.
BUT, that doesn't save you from burning down your whole ROM collection and punch you in the belly,... be still until I can get a plane to go to Europe and then walk all the way to your place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...maybe later, after you recover, we can get together to listen to U2 and have a couple of drinks


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Aug 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 7 2007 said:
> ...


Aw come _on_. YOu knew someone was bound to say something like that. This _is_ the Internet, after all   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So it may as well be me. Better I should say it jokingly, than some pubescent geek saying it in all earnesty, typing with one hand. His other hand being... busy.


----------



## iTech (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm sorry, I've been absent these past few days as I embarked upon a quest for The Elixer Of Life that took me to far away places and exotic locations, all contained enterily within my hometown.
I didn't find what I was looking for unfortunately. All I found out was that a lot people in my town are full of shit. This one homeless, toothless and clothless bum I found sleeping in the church (Father Matthews) seemed to be the possessor of The Holy Grail - he had the golden chalice hidden inside a chest on an altar, which also contained some sort of odour-spreading Morningstar on a chain, and a bowl of white miniature frisbees that realy sucked at flying.
Why did I seek out The Elixer of Life? Simple. My sister ate the skittle I stored safely in the fridge which happened to be the last of its package (I have tons of skittles bags, but opening the package requires a lot of effort, since I only have one finger (yes, it's the one you think) after coming back from fighting several types of Addiction in Iraq - since the Betty Ford Clinic refused to accept me for the stupid discriminating reason that I was the one that gave Betty Breast Cancer)
Therefore, I needed something that would extend the life of my sister indefinitely while R. Kelly, my old friend Michael Jackson, 
Hitler's illegitimate son Rudolph, Father Matthews and the guy I caught with a lasso at the Republican Convention during the 2004 elections (Satan) would violently torture her until the universe would eventually collapse due to a Segmentation Fault (We all would have had to take the Elixer as well, obviously).

So, that explains my absence.
What's this thread about anyway?



QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> I am SO PISSED with my little sister right now!
> 
> i was playing the same tetris game for a while on my phone, and i got pretty good at it.
> it was tetris mania on nokia power .com by ea
> ...










...

...







...

...
I ... I recommend Murder. No wait, do you have something that can rip out the souls of living people and mangle them into an unrecognizable pulp so you could devour them? Like, a copy of Harry Potter 5 for the Wii or something - yeah, force her to play it, then when the frustration has done its job, pickup the soul which fell on the floor and eat it. But be careful, last time i ate a soul (that of a member of the original DMCA committee) I had to vomit in disgust.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 8, 2007)

A++++ will read again


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 8, 2007)

im kind of with you on the disgusting soul part itech....
id hate to imagine what her soul would taste like.

maybe i should just announce on 4chan her identy...
wait, thatll mean im fucked too....shit....

ill do what you suggest but rather than eat her soul i will put it on the white house
the corruption destroying the her soul should make for a good bomb
i shouldve had this idea much earlier when that moron came into the whitehouse

yes...THAT moron


----------



## ianz (Aug 8, 2007)

yes, personal tetris high score is waaaay more important then living sister.

make it look like a acident


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 8, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT GUYS



















I am facing one of the greatest moral dillemas in my life so far...
my little doesnt keep a diary, at least not a written one.
i took her fone to wipe it, and then i saw that shes got loads of vids talking to herself
some of these are ridiculious...

SHOULD I PUT IT ON YOUTUBE??????


----------



## 4saken (Aug 8, 2007)

No. Don't do that to your own blood!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Aug 8, 2007)

What's her number?

Infact, tell me her number in about a year's time


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 8, 2007)

Xcalibur: if you load the stuff up on youtube you'll be worse than her. Do you want to fall to her status? Personally, I'd rather keep my dignity.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> I'm sorry, I've been absent these past few days as I embarked upon a quest for The Elixer Of Life that took me to far away places and exotic locations, all contained enterily within my hometown.
> I didn't find what I was looking for unfortunately. All I found out was that a lot people in my town are full of shit. This one homeless, toothless and clothless bum I found sleeping in the church (Father Matthews) seemed to be the possessor of The Holy Grail - he had the golden chalice hidden inside a chest on an altar, which also contained some sort of odour-spreading Morningstar on a chain, and a bowl of white miniature frisbees that realy sucked at flying.
> Why did I seek out The Elixer of Life? Simple. My sister ate the skittle I stored safely in the fridge which happened to be the last of its package (I have tons of skittles bags, but opening the package requires a lot of effort, since I only have one finger (yes, it's the one you think) after coming back from fighting several types of Addiction in Iraq - since the Betty Ford Clinic refused to accept me for the stupid discriminating reason that I was the one that gave Betty Breast Cancer)
> Therefore, I needed something that would extend the life of my sister indefinitely while R. Kelly, my old friend Michael Jackson,
> ...



LO fucking L


----------



## djlou11 (Aug 8, 2007)

Burn bitch burn acid on her face


----------



## amptor (Aug 8, 2007)

OP, if u are still frustrated over this, u probably have bigger issues that need to be resolved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw if she is hawt but underage, can i borrow her for 15 minutes when she turns 18?

thanx


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 8, 2007)

do put them on youtube, do it for the lulz

lulz is a corruption of the word LOL, which stands for laugh out loud


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 8, 2007)

Amptor: Just 15? Lulz.


----------



## amptor (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Amptor: Just 15? Lulz.



Well I mean, can't be greedy or anything...


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 8, 2007)

wait... shese 15, im 15... HURRAY FOR LEGAL MINOR SEGZ!

lawl


----------



## bobrules (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes your sister is a total sexymama.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 8, 2007)

My sister (9) is a fucking PAIN IN THE ASS. I don't even BOTHER explaining why (list would be too long).


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> My sister (9) is a fucking PAIN IN THE ASS. I don't even BOTHER explaining why (list would be too long).


is she teh hot?





(realy couldint resist... sry)


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My sister (9) is a fucking PAIN IN THE ASS. I don't even BOTHER explaining why (list would be too long).
> ...



Dude, ew. Why even ask?

My description of her:
A fat bitch who does not like any food except for junk food and other fat food who usually acts like a guy and a know-it-all, wishes to have friends but teh other people don't like her and won't stop whining about random shit and whom is overly sensitive (physically: poke her lightly and she'll start crying, mentally: tell her you don't like anything and she'll go running to the parents screaming and whining).
To sum it up: FAT BITCH.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(salamence502 @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> ...


dude i was kidding, come on she is 9.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 8, 2007)

my girlfriend is teh hot

http://www.snapahoney.com/wp-content/uploa...valongoria1.jpg


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 9, 2007)

^^Hah nice...my wife to be as well is too, but she's actually mine, not a spank image for the net...hehehehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nice to see you took my diary idea serious and worked with it.  Actually I do believe that youtube idea is a pretty good one.  Her talking to herself would either come off as a bit crazy or as a video diary which is just as fine as print.  Fair play really.  Don't need to leave it up either, just until she finds out, and then like I said before ...'you had no respect for my property and now you see I have no reason to respect yours either anymore.'

Fair game.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> my girlfriend is teh hot
> 
> http://www.snapahoney.com/wp-content/uploa...valongoria1.jpg


another one with a girlfriend that has a name ending in .jpg


----------



## Issac (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> your wet dreams most likely involve makauly culkin(is that how you spell his name?Who the fuck is called makauly anyways?)
> 
> 
> OMFG MICHEAL JACKSON IS CUBIN'!!!!!!!!11
> ...



Very off topic...
It's spelled Macaulay McCulkin (I think, sounds like it would be the same).
and it's an awesome song by a favourite band of mine... The Fall of Troy!
Let your sister listen to this (as I guess she's not into this) on max volume... i'm sure she will obey you!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8C2NXmBaXU


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > my girlfriend is teh hot
> ...







i need to c boobies


----------



## Azngamer15 (Aug 9, 2007)

im not sure if ur sisters a total @!#$%^&* but id totally @!#$%^&* ur sister


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Azngamer15 @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> im not sure if ur sisters a total @!#$%^&* but id totally @!#$%^&* ur sisterÂ


dude, his sister is like 12.

wtf.



(if there are any NOT 12 year old bitches here. hit me up and we can have crazy sex.

...no?... im cute... ummm...

welp, worth a shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
rofl


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

You guys are all messed up, ill give you that...

and amptor..........................................................................
............................................................................









................................................................................
................................................................................
..........................







................................................................................
................................................................................
..............................



(thats actually a whole load of swearwords in ubersmall print)


i got her back by just sending one vid to her friend, thats punishment enough for her.
luckily theyre not in school or else id most likely be dead the day after lol


----------



## Zaroco (Aug 9, 2007)

How'd you get her back by sending one vid?

What was in it??


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

it was the craziest vid IMHO
and since its her "best" friend, shell most likely not keep it a secret
so she finds out after all her friends find out


----------



## zombielove (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> it was the craziest vid IMHO
> and since its her "best" friend, shell most likely not keep it a secret
> so she finds out after all her friends find out
> 
> ...




Wow. You're a dick.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2007)

Good job, xcalibur!

So, is your sister teh hot yet?


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> Good job, xcalibur!
> 
> So, is your sister teh hot yet?


Are you teh hot yet?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

dude, its a unspoken rule that you cant call another close family/relative unless your a redneck/in a sitcom


so....no


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

I hope there is no dog involved in said video.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 9, 2007)

ooo... i wantz too sees teh embarrasing video!


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

sorry guys, you were the ones telling me not to stoop to her level
too bad
if you were more supportive id show you it


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> sorry guys, you were the ones telling me not to stoop to her level
> too bad
> if you were more supportive id show you it



lol u are the greedy one:

1) won't share her w/ me for 15 minutes even if it is legal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) won't share the video even though u created an entirely useless thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




back to


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 9, 2007)

ITS NOT USELESSS

ITS TEH FALLING BLOCKS MAN
U GOT SOMETHING AGAINST TEH FALLING BLOCKZ???

well, i never wouldve gotten the idea to do that if i didnt create this thread aywyas

and fine, i dont care. but its not my place to "share" her anyways
thats my dads call

and hes bigger than me (normally people outgrow their fathers when they turn 16ish, but my dad is fucking huge)


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

does dad control the video too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pls share with the people!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 9, 2007)

Hahaha thanks for taking the advice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job, xcalibur!
> ...


Yes.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 9 2007 said:
> ...


If you're teh hot, I'm teh hotter.


----------



## WiiPSP (Aug 9, 2007)

easy just cut out her tongue while shes sleeping, that should teach her


----------



## michaelf (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd say you wasted 7 hour even if it recorded your score


----------



## amptor (Aug 10, 2007)

ya dude, tetris was hot in 1989, now it is almost 2009.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 10, 2007)

i know, but its a special game to me for reasons unknown
maybe i am actually a trained killer secretly brought up by the cia and tetris keeps me under control


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 10, 2007)

Yah Tetris sadly even for me has become dated.  I still can enjoy the GB one rarely, but I couldn't tolerate playing the DS one more than a handful of times before I ditched it for more interesting stuff.  It's not that it is boring, the motivation is shot, and I dislike all the stupid scoring/line changes made over the last 10 years or so.  I also think the ability on the DS one to endlessly roll the piece along the bottom diminishes most the fun value for myself in it too as well as the faster speed ramp up.

I prefer the do or die of the old and the insane speed lv20 did in the 1989/90 release.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 10, 2007)

im teh hot


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> im teh hot


I'm teh hot too.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys should get together and... 

**BOW CHICKA WOW WOW**


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 10 2007, 04:59 PM)]You guys should get together and...
> 
> **BOW CHICKA WOW WOW**


Are YOU teh hot?


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

oh guys, stop talking about me


----------



## noamkot (Aug 10, 2007)

Normally I would just tell people to grow up (falling blocks? c'mon...)
But hmmm... Egypt? hmmm...

Yaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ Itba7 el-u7t! (not seriously!!!)


----------



## HipN (Aug 11, 2007)

Keep phones away from girls! You know its trouble when they get one.


----------



## iTech (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> Keep phones away from girls! You know its trouble when they get one.


Word up! This one girl I was making love with, managed to get a hold of my cellphone and called the police - can you believe that?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HipN @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep phones away from girls! You know its trouble when they get one.
> ...


JESUS OH MY GOD I JUST LAUGHED SO FUCKING LOUD MY PARENTS RUSHED INTO MY ROOM


----------



## HipN (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HipN @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep phones away from girls! You know its trouble when they get one.
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## captaineos (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive got so many lines that the DS stopped counting!  I thought I was cool, until my sister walked by and click on the Tetris cart.  Does that make her a a total [insert curse here]?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 12, 2007)

YOU should stop showing off
if you read through this topic you wouldve realised i got over 3000 lines
that makes you 1000+ seem a whole lot smaller huh?


----------



## captaineos (Aug 13, 2007)

I was kinda being sarcastic... ill edit it to be more obvious


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 13, 2007)

This thing keeps getting bigger and bigger thanks to the off topic posts like this one.


----------



## tipsy (Aug 14, 2007)

IMHO she did it by accident and you're taking this game too seriously.


----------

